# Munich Mountain Biking W/Rental?



## austin_bike (Apr 2, 2005)

I will be in Munich on 25/04 and have a day to myself. No car.

Any ideas on where I can rent a bike and ride? XC trails preferably. I don't mind taking a train up to an hour away if there is easy transport from the train to the rental location.


----------



## Gringo (Feb 25, 2004)

What bike are you riding now? Do you have a strong relationship with an LBS at your home? I may be able to help you set up a demo ride with one of the local shops.


----------



## austin_bike (Apr 2, 2005)

I currently ride a hammerhead 100X which is a modified titus racer X.

I have been doing demos of titus, pivot and yeti as I will be buying a new bike next year.

However, I would not want to represent myself as a potential buyer in order to get a ride for the day as I would be buying in the states.


----------



## Gringo (Feb 25, 2004)

No need to be a potential buyer, that's not what I was implying. Demos are usually for rent regardless of intention, and if you're loyal to a brand, having your local shop phone ahead for you nets good results. I can get you a line on a Specialized here in Munich, but this early in the game I'd pick a popular location and rent there, when trains are crowded bikes are a hassle.

Garmisch is about 90 min. away by train, and a solid place for Alpine XC in Summer (though I've never been myself). Hotel Drei Mohren (Google) is a good place to stay (Skiing there this weekend, actually), and they can help with bike rental as well.

Today it looks like I'll be in Munich that weekend, and if Spring is here I could go along with you and perhaps get a small group ride together with locals.

Problem is however, that Southern Germany has had a cold winter, and there still may be lots of snow/ice/mud and less than favorable riding conditions in the Alps. An alternative is lots of flatland mixed trails outside of Munich, but not too exciting.

G.


----------



## austin_bike (Apr 2, 2005)

****** said:


> No need to be a potential buyer, that's not what I was implying. Demos are usually for rent regardless of intention, and if you're loyal to a brand, having your local shop phone ahead for you nets good results. I can get you a line on a Specialized here in Munich, but this early in the game I'd pick a popular location and rent there, when trains are crowded bikes are a hassle.
> 
> Garmisch is about 90 min. away by train, and a solid place for Alpine XC in Summer (though I've never been myself). Hotel Drei Mohren (Google) is a good place to stay (Skiing there this weekend, actually), and they can help with bike rental as well.
> 
> ...


Sounds great. I will ping you the week before I head out - I'll be in Berlin first, then down to MUC for meetings on friday before flying out on sunday.

Someone I know on the business side also recommended hopping on the S6 to Starnberger See. I am going to be in dornach, 5 minutes for the S2 (I ride the train all the time when I am in Munich and am very familiar with switching and DB...) He also said mike's bikes and radius would rent bikes to me.


----------

